# Ag Lager/pilsner Style With Ale Yeast?



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

Hi guys

I'm up to AG brew 10 now and loving it....pretty much got my pale ale, browns and porters sorted and very happy with them.

Not that I brew for anyone but my own tastes usually, I've got a couple of megaswillers that often rock up without any beer and being the well mannered host that I am, I usually have some commercial swill for them as they don't like ales at all.

Has anyone got any recipe suggestions for a clear, easy drinking lager/pilsner style beer that I can ferment with an ale yeast? I don't have a fermenter fridge yet...... Perhaps some tried and true recipes?

I was wondering how it would go if I just did a majority of pilsner malt and perhaps a little torrified wheat for head retention. Light hopping and Safale US-05.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Molly


----------



## manticle (27/7/11)

For a 20-ish L brew

5 kg pale malt (pilsner, ale etc)
500g wheat
100g pale crystal

Hop to 30 IBU with PoR for aussie, saaz, hallertau or tettnanger for euro.

I do something very similar using the tettnanger although I think I wack a flavour addition in too (have to check the recipe on another computer).. 

Just ferment low with the 05 and cold condition the final brew for a week or two.


----------



## Wolfy (27/7/11)

Molly said:


> I was wondering how it would go if I just did a majority of pilsner malt and perhaps a little torrified wheat for head retention. Light hopping and Safale US-05.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


That'd be a good starting point if you ask me, however there are also some useful ideas in this thread too: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=56689&hl=


----------



## Nick JD (27/7/11)

I did an "ale" with Boh Pils grain and 30 IBUs of Amarillo at 15 minutes using US05 at 19C - and it tastes like the grain. Very lagerish.

The difference between using a neutral lager yeast like S189 at 12C and US05 at 18C is not much at all.

I'd suggest a 100% Boh Pils with 30 IBUs of Saaz (half after 20 minutes) with US05 will be a lager.


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/11)

I do fake lagers all the time with US-05 - but keep it below 17
For a megaswill you can't go past

4kg any domestic pale malt (BB ale or pils or Joe White etc)
100g caramalt 
Simple infusion mash 65

500g da sugaz or a tub of chinese rice maltose syrup


POR or Willamette or Galena to 20 IBU

US-05


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

manticle said:


> For a 20-ish L brew
> 
> 5 kg pale malt (pilsner, ale etc)
> 500g wheat
> ...


Thanks a lot, that's similar to what I might do, although for my 'boys' i think 30IBU might be a little much, might just tone down a bit for their bland palates!

Cheers


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> That'd be a good starting point if you ask me, however there are also some useful ideas in this thread too: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=56689&hl=


Thanks Wolfy, that's great!


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> I did an "ale" with Boh Pils grain and 30 IBUs of Amarillo at 15 minutes using US05 at 19C - and it tastes like the grain. Very lagerish.
> 
> The difference between using a neutral lager yeast like S189 at 12C and US05 at 18C is not much at all.
> 
> I'd suggest a 100% Boh Pils with 30 IBUs of Saaz (half after 20 minutes) with US05 will be a lager.


Thanks Nick....I think that's also a very good combination - the Boh Pils and Saaz, liking the sound of that very much.

Cheers


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> I do fake lagers all the time with US-05 - but keep it below 17
> For a megaswill you can't go past
> 
> 4kg any domestic pale malt (BB ale or pils or Joe White etc)
> ...


Thanks Bribie G

what's da sugaz? Also never heard of putting chinese rice maltose syrup in a beer before...Is that for something like a Sapore clone?

Thanks for your suggestions everyone...very prompt

Thats why I love this forum!!!

Molly


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/11)

da white sugaz, da brown sugaz ..... used to be a catchword on AHB a couple of years ago for some reason  
The maltose syrup is actually the main sugar that is produced in the mash but in this case it is made from rice plus enzymes. I sort of like the idea of giving the yeasties real maltose to chow down on rather than sucrose or even dex. Also it's quite cheap at around $2 for 500g and is good for lightening the body of the beer. I even put it in UK bitters now and again. There's a guy on the forum about to make an all-maltose syrup beer to see what happens, I'm interested in the outcome.


----------



## seemax (27/7/11)

Sugaz = sugar / dextrose

Rice and corn (maize) is commonly used as fermentables in beer (Asahi, Budweiser,etc).

I just did a fake lager.... 5kg of weyer pils, 250g gelatinsed polentsa (maize) and US05 @ 17C. Ferment for 10 days then chill for a while. Voila !!


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> da white sugaz, da brown sugaz ..... used to be a catchword on AHB a couple of years ago for some reason
> The maltose syrup is actually the main sugar that is produced in the mash but in this case it is made from rice plus enzymes. I sort of like the idea of giving the yeasties real maltose to chow down on rather than sucrose or even dex. Also it's quite cheap at around $2 for 500g and is good for lightening the body of the beer. I even put it in UK bitters now and again. There's a guy on the forum about to make an all-maltose syrup beer to see what happens, I'm interested in the outcome.


haha....well now I do feel like a dingbat! I thought it was a typo or something.


----------



## jkmeldrum (27/7/11)

seemax said:


> Sugaz = sugar / dextrose
> 
> Rice and corn (maize) is commonly used as fermentables in beer (Asahi, Budweiser,etc).
> 
> I just did a fake lager.... 5kg of weyer pils, 250g gelatinsed polentsa (maize) and US05 @ 17C. Ferment for 10 days then chill for a while. Voila !!


Thanks for that .... I'll give something similar a try I think


----------



## Wolfy (27/7/11)

Molly said:


> haha....well now I do feel like a dingbat! I thought it was a typo or something.


No typo, *Bribie G* is just .... 'special'.


----------



## Renzo (28/7/11)

Molly said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm up to AG brew 10 now and loving it....pretty much got my pale ale, browns and porters sorted and very happy with them.
> 
> ...




Do a search for bier munchers centennial blonde. Mash dry and you'll get close to what you're looking for.


----------

